# wich one



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

What do you think about the Knight KRB7 verses the T/C Triumph??


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

I will be honest, I don't know a lot about the Knight but I do own the Triumph. The best part about the triumph is the ease of pulling out the breech plug. I'm a fanatic when it comes to cleaning guns and making sure it lasts forever. As soon as I saw the Triumph and its' break action and hand removable plug I was sold. I've shot it for 2 seasons now and have no complaints. Great gun! Just my $.02


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a T/C Omega now, but if I was to buy a new ML it would be the Knight KRB7. No red caps needed for this Knight also the Green Mountain barrel. I still hate the removable trigger though.
I've seen to many Triumphs returned because of the breach plug not turning in far enough to close the action. Now if the Triumph had a breach plug like the Omega I'd be sold.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Why would you ever want to get another gun after the omega!!?? I love mine.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Why would you ever want to get another gun after the omega!!?? I love mine.


I love my Omega I believe it's the best ML out there. Just saying if the Omega was not an option then I'd get the KRB7.

If he asked what ML to get I'd say an Omega.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a Encore and if i did it all over again i would get a omega , its has a very simple design .


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to dilute your post with yet another omega praise, but that's what I'll do. I love my omega, I couldn't ask for a better inline. But it is the only muzzleloader I've ever owned, I was going to get something else, but the feel/weight, simplicity, and dependability of the Omega is top notch, I haven't regretted my decision. That being said I don't know much about the Knight, I have held a Triumph and really like it, it's attractive because the breach plug can be removed without a wrench. It wasn't out when I bought my omega so I didn't have that option, I don't think you could go wrong with a Thompson Center.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Of the guns you mention, the TC would be my choice. They have a solid reputation for a reason. That said, I have never had an easier to find an "accurate load for rifle" than my Knight. It flat out shoots. I have the Knight Wolverine 209 (Now the Bighorn). Flat out terrific rifle. Worst part is the Red discs, but that said, I have never had a problem with them either.

I just have issues with the "new" style of Knights. They are just so different than what they became popular with in the beginning. I am sure that they shoot good though. I have never seen a Knight that wouldn't shoot well.

Firehawk


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

Decided n the Krb7 Knight went to the range and what a shooter....turns out it shoots the no-excsue conicals well and the barnes sabits real well ... I like my choice especially the fact I can shoot conicals with good accuracy and this knight doesnt need the disc.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Elk_horn,

Congratulations on your new rifle. Those No Excuses conicals are awesome. Back when I shot a TC Firehawk in .54, I would load a 530 grain bullet with 110 grains of Pyrodex RS. That load flat out shot. I would shoot one ragged hole groups at 100 yards all the time, If I did my part. Of course it would shoot with plenty of punch on BOTH ends though. My shoulder hurts just thinking about it.

In your Knight, try the Barnes 285 Spitfires. If they shoot for you like they do for me (the standard Barnes 300 grainer too), you will never want for anything more. Last animal, a healthy 2 1/2 year old Muley buck, dropped immediately with one shot from 161 yards. He kicked for a moment and then it was over. I was very pleased.

Good luck!

Firehawk


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

+1 on the omega... i love mine and will never get another muzzleloader.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

Went to the range for the second time... first time was to get on paper 2nd time was to zero in and get serious.... Using My KRB7 loaded with 70 grains of Black mag pushing 460 grain no excusebullets...... I hit 4 shots in a 3" circle. Very Pleased.


----------

